# Carbonfan.com Skyweight 30/24 mm carbon wheelset



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Given the internal dimension, assume this qualifies as weight weenie. New T800 mix. 1290 grams on my uncalibrated scale. 30mm outer/24mm inner (verified with my digital caliper), DT240s XD driver, 54 poe, 28 spoke 3x Pillar bladed spokes straightpull. I don't have a tensionometer but feel very equal and threw them on my truing stand and they are trued very well. Have a 2.25/2.35 Racing Ralph set that mounted up quick and easy. Finish on the rims is fantastic. Only one ride in, but they're nicely stiff and snappy. Coming from a lightweight aluminum rimset that lost significant tension just inflating the tires and needing constant truing on the rear I'm looking forward to all the benefits of carbon.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

what rigid fork is that please?


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a Specialized Chisel fork. Specialized has them in their closeout section on their website for $185. Cool feature is it comes with a bonded on aluminum crown race which saves weight. Bad feature is it's only good for QR or the 9mm DT RWS Thru I use. No 15mm option.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I find these way more interesting than the LB Flyweight rims.

* $74 cheaper
* Asymmetric
* 24mm inner width
* Anti-burp bump


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

29" 30/24mm 28H UD matte


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Can someone post a link to these?

Thanks
Abel


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

abelfonseca said:


> Can someone post a link to these?
> 
> Thanks
> Abel


https://www.carbonfan.com/ Skyweight models. I've been riding mine for a couple months now and they are stellar. Weights on my scale are exactly as promised. I had the full wheelset made up with DT240 and Pilar spokes and build is top notch as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

rumblytumbly said:


> https://www.carbonfan.com/ Skyweight models. I've been riding mine for a couple months now and they are stellar. Weights on my scale are exactly as promised. I had the full wheelset made up with DT240 and Pilar spokes and build is top notch as well. Highly recommended.


How long did it take to get your wheelset in?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Took about a week for the build, with great communication. I probably added a day or 2 to that since I had lack of familiarity with the DT series hubs and build options so had some questions. Questions always answered within 12 hours though. Once they're shipped it's typical EMS to local carrier so that's 8-9 days to your door. I didn't pay for any expedited shipping.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Interesting! I had a quick look at the wheelset options, what do they mean as spoke drilling:

*External nipple 4.5mm & UST No expternal Hole* - did you actually order this way so tubeless tape no longer required?

thanks


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

...


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Ausable said:


> Interesting! I had a quick look at the wheelset options, what do they mean as spoke drilling:
> 
> *External nipple 4.5mm & UST No expternal Hole* - did you actually order this way so tubeless tape no longer required?
> 
> thanks


That was one of the questions I had. You can order them with no internal holes, no tape required. Not recommended. Too many downsides from what I researched on other brands that offered/offer this. Requires special nipples, building/truing a hassle, nipples get loose inside and people spend hours shaking them out, technically heavier than a strip of tape. Looks like this was seen as one of the advantages of carbon rims in the early days (no tape), but industry quickly moved on to normal eyelets due to overall hassle factor. That's what the internet tells me anyway. Unless you'll use the glue on tubular sew up tires which is a different rim structure altogether and mostly for roadies.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input rumblytumbly, I fully agree.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Is anyone out there making a symmetrical "skyweight" or similar 26mm ID rim?

The Carbonfan 26mm ID rim looks great but I'd like to be able to re-use the spokes I already have from a previous build. The ERD is within a millimeter but the offset just won't work for me, unfortunately.


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> Is anyone out there making a symmetrical "skyweight" or similar 26mm ID rim?
> 
> The Carbonfan 26mm ID rim looks great but I'd like to be able to re-use the spokes I already have from a previous build. The ERD is within a millimeter but the offset just won't work for me, unfortunately.


It looks like on this page https://www.carbonfan.com/t800-tube...kless-rims-dc-series-width27mm-28mm-33mm-35mm I'm able to choose a 30mm/25mm symmetrical T800 skyweight version. Maybe send an email to [email protected] and ask specifics for availability. The only Lightbicycle one I see is the narrower 22mm.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw those. But, looking at the cross section diagrams for each, I'm a bit concerned.

The 25mm ID one has a depth of 25mm, and an ERD of 583mm.

The 26mm ID rim has a depth of 30mm, and an ERD of...583mm.

One of those measurements (or both) is incorrect.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

How much weight margin is reasonable with these rims? In full kit I weigh about 85 kg, ride mostly XC/trail and never seem to bend my Al rims. I see the ultralight rims from Carbonfan and others have 100 kg. weight limits. Is that cutting it too close at my weight?


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

In for ride reports, Those look great and very well priced too!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

wayold said:


> How much weight margin is reasonable with these rims? In full kit I weigh about 85 kg, ride mostly XC/trail and never seem to bend my Al rims. I see the ultralight rims from Carbonfan and others have 100 kg. weight limits. Is that cutting it too close at my weight?


From my interaction with Arthur it seems that the T800 flyweight are not engineered for AM use. Only for XC. Whatever that means.


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 14, 2009)

I have some on the way.... I'll be posting a review.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> 29" 30/24mm 28H UD matte
> 
> View attachment 1165445
> 
> ...


What was the actual, measured ERD on those?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> What was the actual, measured ERD on those?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Edited. The actual ERD is 591mm, not 595mm I originally stated.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Ordered some carbonfan 650b 275gm rims yesterday for a gravel wheelset. 

Just have to purchase the spokes now. 

Predicting around an 1180gm build.


----------



## hiss2 (Jan 13, 2002)

Still on the fence about getting a skyweight 29er set, either the 25.5mm internal or 29mm internal, 32h. Cant decide if they'll be strong enough for my main wheelset... going on a turner Czar, I weigh 165lbs/75kg, ride hard rocky east coast xc, with a few cat1 races a year..


-- Any new/more feedback on these skyweights ?? --


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

hiss2 said:


> Still on the fence about getting a skyweight 29er set, either the 25.5mm internal or 29mm internal, 32h. Cant decide if they'll be strong enough for my main wheelset... going on a turner Czar, I weigh 165lbs/75kg, ride hard rocky east coast xc, with a few cat1 races a year..
> 
> -- Any new/more feedback on these skyweights ?? --


No real world feedback yet, but my plan is to use the 25.5 rear and 29 up front.

I like the idea of 4mm bead walls in the rear, and more support being wider up front. 

Sent from my iFern using Tapatalk while not riding, dammit!


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerineowl said:


> Ordered some carbonfan 650b 275gm rims yesterday for a gravel wheelset.
> 
> Just have to purchase the spokes now.
> 
> Predicting around an 1180gm build.


Did your rims arrive yet? I ordered the same ones, and now I'm getting nervous because I also ordered spokes based on the 552 ERD published by CarbonFan. I hope it's accurate.


----------



## hiss2 (Jan 13, 2002)

Noclutch said:


> No real world feedback yet, but my plan is to use the 25.5 rear and 29 up front.
> 
> I like the idea of 4mm bead walls in the rear, and more support being wider up front.
> 
> Sent from my iFern using Tapatalk while not riding, dammit!


Never thought of that for some reason but like that idea.. I typically run a wider tire up front anyway..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

smitty39 said:


> Did your rims arrive yet? I ordered the same ones, and now I'm getting nervous because I also ordered spokes based on the 552 ERD published by CarbonFan. I hope it's accurate.


Not expecting them to arrive for another couple weeks.

Yeah, I'm wanting the wheels built up asap once the rims arrive, but in the end decided to wait to measure the ERD myself before ordering spokes.


----------



## zinedrei (Apr 13, 2009)

so is CarbonFan better to get as my first carbon rim instead of Light Bicycle?
will be doing non aggressive riding, just normal trails


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

For sure, great rims and I was impressed with the build. Even spoke tension,etc. nothing to have to worry about just put on and ride.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Rims came in today. That was quick! 

These are my first carbon rims. They look pretty good. Weights 277gm and 280gsm.

Will measure the ERD this Sat.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerineowl said:


> Rims came in today. That was quick!
> 
> These are my first carbon rims. They look pretty good. Weights 277gm and 280gsm.
> 
> Will measure the ERD this Sat.


Excellent - thank you! I'll stay tuned for the ERD measurements.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

tangerineowl said:


> Rims came in today. That was quick!
> 
> These are my first carbon rims. They look pretty good. Weights 277gm and 280gsm.
> 
> Will measure the ERD this Sat.


Pics?


----------



## hiss2 (Jan 13, 2002)

rumblytumbly said:


> Given the internal dimension, assume this qualifies as weight weenie. New T800 mix. 1290 grams on my uncalibrated scale. 30mm outer/24mm inner (verified with my digital caliper), DT240s XD driver, 54 poe, 28 spoke 3x Pillar bladed spokes straightpull. I don't have a tensionometer but feel very equal and threw them on my truing stand and they are trued very well. Have a 2.25/2.35 Racing Ralph set that mounted up quick and easy. Finish on the rims is fantastic. Only one ride in, but they're nicely stiff and snappy. Coming from a lightweight aluminum rimset that lost significant tension just inflating the tires and needing constant truing on the rear I'm looking forward to all the benefits of carbon.




Any follow-up review / ride report on these yet? Still holding up well? Any hard hits/Rim strikes yet? Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

zinedrei said:


> so is CarbonFan better to get as my first carbon rim instead of Light Bicycle?
> will be doing non aggressive riding, just normal trails


Not sure how one can answer that ... my Light bicycle look great and are holding up fine. Weight was 1170 for 650b.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

I've decided to hand over the rims and hubs to a wheelbuilder I met with on Fri. 

Anyhow, these were the 27.5 22mmInner 25mmDeep 28mmOuter 280gm rims. 

I measured the ERD a few times around each rim. 551 each time.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerineowl said:


> I've decided to hand over the rims and hubs to a wheelbuilder I met with on Fri.
> 
> Anyhow, these were the 27.5 22mmInner 25mmDeep 28mmOuter 280gm rims.
> 
> I measured the ERD a few times around each rim. 551 each time.


Thanks - appreciate the ERD info. Waiting on mine to arrive and it sounds like the spokes I got should be okay.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> What was the actual, measured ERD on those?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The ERD that I measured was incorrect. My spokes ended up being about 2mm too long. So the actual ERD should be 591mm, as listed on their website.

It's the first time I screw up measuring an ERD. I don't know what the hell went wrong. Sorry for the mix-up. I hope I didn't cause any trouble for anyone.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> The ERD that I measured was incorrect. My spokes ended up being about 2mm too long. So the actual ERD should be 591mm, as listed on their website.
> 
> It's the first time I screw up measuring an ERD. I don't know what the hell went wrong. Sorry for the mix-up. I hope I didn't cause any trouble for anyone.


Thanks! Very good to know. I haven't ordered anything just yet, but this helps.

I might be able to re-lace some CX-Rays I have on a twice-used set of wheels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

smitty39 said:


> Thanks - appreciate the ERD info. Waiting on mine to arrive and it sounds like the spokes I got should be okay.


No pics at the moment I'm afraid, however I mounted 650x42 tyres (wheels are for my gravel/road bike) today while I wait for some new rotors and other bits.

Was planning to use CX-Ray spokes, but in the end I decided on D-Lights as they are a bit cheaper and the weight is still pretty good. Wheelsmith 12mm brass nipples. Carbon-ti hubs.

1206gm without tape or tubeless valves.

That will do me fine!


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerineowl said:


> No pics at the moment I'm afraid, however I mounted 650x42 tyres (wheels are for my gravel/road bike) today while I wait for some new rotors and other bits.
> 
> Was planning to use CX-Ray spokes, but in the end I decided on D-Lights as they are a bit cheaper and the weight is still pretty good. Wheelsmith 12mm brass nipples. Carbon-ti hubs.
> 
> ...


Very nice build! Still waiting for my rims to arrive. It seemed to take a long time for them to ship, and so far 2+ weeks in-transit (as expected from China).


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

While I did not get the same wheels as the OP, I wanted to post a positive review of Carbonfan rims. I got a pair of 650b's that weighed-in as-advertised and the ERD was as-advertised. With budget hubs, my build weighted-in at 1290g.

My only gripe would be they took 3 weeks to ship. Once shipped, they arrived in about 2 weeks.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Any long term reports on the wheels? I'm ready to pull the trigger on a pair and wondering how they hold up. Ive had it with my crest mk3, always coming loose, flex amd loose a lot of tension when tire seats. Then the nipples eventually start to pull and bulge around the nipples.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

machine4321 said:


> Any long term reports on the wheels? I'm ready to pull the trigger on a pair and wondering how they hold up. Ive had it with my crest mk3, always coming loose, flex amd loose a lot of tension when tire seats. Then the nipples eventually start to pull and bulge around the nipples.


I just built up similar ones from Oxive, 290g 28mm asymmetricals. I went out and rode them hard yesterday, but the real test will be during the XC race series. I plan to use them for the XC races, but the bigger endurance stuff will probably see my slightly heavier Nextie setup. I don't plan to go "trail ride" them on big long rocky rides.


----------

